# How to wrap 6x6 post



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bcbud3 said:


> I have 3 6x6 pt post I will need to wrap. We bought some 1x6 and 1x8 comb fascia boards. Is there a way to cut and assemble them so they don't split or open along the seams?


 Are you post dry and are they straight enough that the 1x6 covers it top to bottom.
For a quick wrap like that you would match the with of the 1x6 to the post and nail it on both sides and then cut the 1x8 to fit the front and back
If the post is bent or twisted You are better with a bit bigger box and build a 3 sided box shim the sides so everything is pretty and install the last piece.
leave the bottom 1/2 to 3/4 of the deck. You can wrap the top with 2x6 for decoration. We usually put a 2x8 around the bottom with 22 1/2* cant on top with mitered corners.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

OK so what's a "comb fascia"?
They make post wraps that just snap together and just need to be cut to length, no screws needed.
If your trying to use PVC lumber, which would be a royal pain to do and keep lined up I be using these.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/FastenM...r-Set-for-AZEK-Trim-FMCTXT-AZ50TDHD/202502288


----------



## bcbud3 (Jan 22, 2010)

joecaption said:


> OK so what's a "comb fascia"?
> They make post wraps that just snap together and just need to be cut to length, no screws needed.
> If your trying to use PVC lumber, which would be a royal pain to do and keep lined up I be using these.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/FastenM...r-Set-for-AZEK-Trim-FMCTXT-AZ50TDHD/202502288





"Combed fascia" ....https://www.homedepot.com/p/Trim-Bo...-1-375-in-x-7-06-in-x-192-in-696199/202180045


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

depending on the tools you have on hand and your skill level,
here are a few options of wrapping a post (or round column).
on pressure treated wood, never fasten the wrap skin tightly
to the P/T as it moves considerably over time, taking the wrap
with it. fabricate the box wrap so that the fasteners are securely
in the edges. the top and bottom collars is where the verticle
structural stability comes into play.
to retain a constant distance between the wrap and the inner post,
you can tack a few pieces of 1/2 or 3/4" styrofoam spacers around the post.
(taking that additional measurement into consideration when
fabricating the wraps).


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I forgot to mention that 3 of the sides can be assembled on the 
garage floor, porch or driveway where it is relatively level and flat.
then, the 4th side can be attached after the wrap is shimmed in place.

.

.


----------



## bcbud3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Johnny_inFL said:


> the top and bottom collars is where the verticle structural stability comes into play.
> to retain a constant distance between the wrap and the inner post,
> you can tack a few pieces of 1/2 or 3/4" styrofoam spacers around the post.
> (taking that additional measurement into consideration when
> fabricating the wraps).



Can you explain how the collars add stability?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

the collars keep the wrap from touching the bottom where
water may collect to facilitate rot and mildew.
done properly, the collars hold the wrap in place so it won't
spin around or otherwise look unsightly.
this is depending on if you put spacers around the P/T post like I described above.
the collars are screwed to the top ceiling part and the bottom is affixed to the floor.
the combination fascia board you are working with may not be 100% waterproof.
of course, if you choose to nail the wrap directly to the post, collars will
only provide cosmetics - nothing more. everyone has their own technique of
wrapping posts - this is mine.
photos of what you are working with will get you the best feedback.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We see all kinds of wrap , wood like the OP is doing to expanded size all the way ip to covered with stone. The wood of the wrap never touches the deck. Only the post makes it all the way to the floor.
For a simple wrap you can't beak plastic.


----------



## bcbud3 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't think plastic is a good option for me. The front of my house gets direct sunlight from 11am till the evening. I think a plastic product would most likely warp.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bcbud3 said:


> I don't think plastic is a good option for me. The front of my house gets direct sunlight from 11am till the evening. I think a plastic product would most likely warp.


 I haven't used it but is has been around for a while, I doubt warping would be a problem. With the wood you will be re caulking every few years.


----------



## bcbud3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nealtw said:


> We see all kinds of wrap , wood like the OP is doing to expanded size all the way ip to covered with stone. The wood of the wrap never touches the deck. Only the post makes it all the way to the floor.
> For a simple wrap you can't beak plastic.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejeGnmcOYDQ





Hey NealTw, is there somewhere local that you get this product?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bcbud3 said:


> Is there somewhere you get this product locally?


 I haven't seen them and a quick search got nothing but Ontario and not sure it was the same product.


----------

